# Cool find! - Ikea has a servo motor for trash drawer opening



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

I am in the process of building kitchen cabinets. SHMBO wanted to look at IKEA for ideas for shelf liners, bins, etc. We came away mostly empty, but in one kitchen setup I noticed this.

This is something that she really wanted, so we got it. I was looking at it tonight to test it in a prototype cabinet I made.

It is made by Blum! I was amazed. It comes with everything you need for $129 vs the 300-400 that the 'official' Blum one costs. It works great and I will take the savings.
Score!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Find a motorized portable potty I can hide in a shop drawer and we are in business…..... (laughing)


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

I agree - that IS a cool find!


----------

